# Thanksgiving Roll call...



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

Let me to be the first to wish you a happy Thanksgiving and welcome you to our Virtual Thanksgiving, where everyone is welcome, and a mask is not required or needed!

So everyone is welcome, please bring you favorite side dish and place it on the table and let us know what you have brought, You can find a seat at the table, next to Gaer. SO I will start the roll call.... my wife has brought Roast Turkey with stuffing and I have brought home made Butter Pecan Pie.

Please join us, You're next....

Have a blessed day.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 25, 2020)

I've got the heat and serve rolls!!


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

Woo Hoo....I luv them rolls!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 25, 2020)

needshave said:


> Woo Hoo....I luv them rolls!


Me too. If mom wouldn't have made me eat that other stuff I'd have eaten a bag of those rolls myself.


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

Also, Some of our friends that live in other countries that do not celebrate Thanksgiving, I think, like Pinky, Holly, Keesha and Marg and probable more.... are more than welcome to join us!


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Me too. If mom wouldn't have made me eat that other stuff I'd have eaten a bag of those rolls myself.


Oh yea, Warm, just slight toasted and drowning in butter....Oh my.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Sweet marinade carrot, onion, and pepper salad.

P.S. Needshave. Thank you for the invitation!


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sweet marinade carrot, onion, and pepper salad.
> 
> P.S. Needshave. Thank you for the invitation!


Hmmm, the home made soup, I'll put a dent in that!  
You are very welcome, we appreciate our friends up north^.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

needshave said:


> Hmmm, the home made soup, I'll put a dent in that!
> You are very welcome, we appreciate our friends up north^.


Thanks, Needshave!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

Traditional Polish Cabbage Rolls.


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

Marg, I lived and worked in Mississauga for two years, never had either one you brought! I need to get out more!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 25, 2020)

needshave said:


> Marg, I lived and worked in Mississauga for two years, never had either one you brought! I need to get out more!


ROFLMAO!

Family hits me up for my homemade cabbage rolls every Christmas, so I thought, why not for Thanksgiving.

I'll make sure you don't leave the table hungry, Needshave!


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

I like the way you think Marg...

I can see why the family makes the cabbage rolls a request!! Looks very inviting!!


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2020)

Green bean casserole.  It’s been mentioned on tv chat shows & now I’m hungry for it.  I’m another Canadian so dinner will be a little less exciting than many of yours tomorrow.


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

Jules said:


> Green bean casserole.  It’s been mentioned on tv chat shows & now I’m hungry for it.  I’m another Canadian so dinner will be a little less exciting than many of yours tomorrow.


No it won't, Not if you're here with us! I love green Beans, Put it on the table over there. It's one of our family favorites. 
So happy you could join us.


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 25, 2020)

needshave said:


> Also, Some of our friends that live in other countries that do not celebrate Thanksgiving, I think, like Pinky, Holly, Keesha and Marg and probable more.... are more than welcome to join us!


@needshave thank you and the food sounds so good
A bit like our Christmas Dinner here....even if it is 40°C
A big g'day from downunder in South Australia


----------



## needshave (Nov 25, 2020)

peramangkelder...​Good to see you! Please come in. Take a seat there beside Gaer & a Happy G'day to you as well.


----------



## Wren (Nov 25, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to all and thanks for the invite needshave, I hope you will enjoy my contribution, lemon meringue cheesecake


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2020)

*Thought I'd pop in between baking and bring you some Cranberry Shortbread Bars.  Enjoy!*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)

Gobble Gobble from Texas!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 26, 2020)

One box is never enough!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 26, 2020)

I brought roasted sweet potatoes with honey and cinnamon.  Y’all enjoy... happy Thanksgiving ...   and no dishes to wash with a virtual feast


----------



## Pinky (Nov 26, 2020)

@needshave 
Thanks for the invite! Homemade cranberry sauce, lasagna, and green bean salad.

By the way, my sister lives in Mississauga. Glad you enjoyed your time working there


----------



## twinkles (Nov 26, 2020)

ill bring candied yams--cranberry sauce-- collard greens-- iced tea


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Wren said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all and thanks for the invite needshave, I hope you will enjoy my contribution, lemon meringue cheesecake
> View attachment 135486


Wren!  So nice of you to make it and even nicer for you to bring it and from Europe yet! Let me just cut a small piece out of that before you put it on the table. Nobody will know....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Wren said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all and thanks for the invite needshave, I hope you will enjoy my contribution, lemon meringue cheesecake
> View attachment 135486


Just one, Wren? You're only bringing one?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *Thought I'd pop in between baking and bring you some Cranberry Shortbread Bars.  Enjoy!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 135488


I hope you're bringing lots, Pam! 

I like my sweets!


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Nov 26, 2020)

Bringing green bean casserole and cranberry sauce.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *Thought I'd pop in between baking and bring you some Cranberry Shortbread Bars.  Enjoy!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 135488


Pamela, Thank you so much, Can't you stick around for a bit. IF you can't that OK, just put the cranberry bars in front of my plate, I'll take care of them. I'm setting across from Gaer..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 135543
> I brought roasted sweet potatoes with honey and cinnamon.  Y’all enjoy... happy Thanksgiving ...   and no dishes to wash with a virtual feast


I've been looking high and low for these and can't find them anywhere...

I think Needshave, ate them all already! LOL!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I've been looking high and low for these and can't find them anywhere...
> 
> I think Needshave, ate them all already! LOL!


That Cinnamon sugar can cook now! DIdn't they look good? They were!
 I put the empty bowl in the kitchen, Thank you Cinnamon Sugar.....


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 26, 2020)

Brussels sprouts with bacon and garlic.  A must at my table.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Bagels w/strawberry cream cheese, a variety of fresh fruit, and Coconut cream pie, hot chocolate as it is snowing.

Thanks for the invite, happy thanksgiving everyone.  I’ll start with dessert first, please pass those cranberry bars and pie.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Brussels sprouts with bacon and garlic.  A must at my table.


Over here, Lew!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 26, 2020)

Gee, with all of these great "sweets" being brought, just what does a Diabetic II do???? 

Have a nice Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Gee, with all of these great "sweets" being brought, just what does a Diabetic II do????
> 
> Have a nice Thanksgiving everyone!


Well, this diabetic type 2 eats dessert first because if she eats the other food first she will be too full for dessert. Now, with that settled, someone pass me the rolls and butter before my gravy gets cold.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for having this..hadn't seen it until just now...glad you made this thread as I am feeling lonesome today.  I miss the Thanksgivings of old and the family.  





and how about some of this Pumpkin Pie Cheesecake?  To die for!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

*I snuck in a couple of veggie trays so that we don't feel so guilty eating all of the heavy food. *


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Two slices of that pumpkin cheesecake for me please!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *I snuck in a veggie tray so that we don't feel so guilty eating all of the heavy food. *
> 
> View attachment 135557


Straight over to our table with that, Pam, thank you very much! ROFLMAO!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Two slices of that pumpkin cheesecake for me please!


To heck with that @Aunt Marg, they are all talking over by the fire place-here you take this fork, I’ve got my fork, let’s go fork the cheesecake


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

*Pam is hiding her veggie trays because no one is touching them.   LOL!    Pushes them under the couch/sofa.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

<---- Brings in Mickey Mouse to join the crowd that is enjoying such a great feast.   {It's ok, he's wearing pants for the occasion).


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

I'm laughing so hard right now!

As this thread evolves, my mind is conjuring up more and more images and playing out each scene. 

What a ball it would be!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

We are bringing a Honey Baked ham and some pumpkin pie.
I already sampled the pie and it is fabulous.
Thanks for the invitation, it was looking a bit lonesome around here.


----------



## jujube (Nov 26, 2020)

I'll bring sweet potato crunch and some of the cranberry sauce I made last night.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now!
> 
> As this thread evolves, my mind is conjuring up more and more images and playing out each scene.
> 
> What a ball it would be!


I have tears from laughing so hard!!!   You all have great imaginations.   I should have worn a Depends prior to reading this!!!  lol


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

jujube said:


> I'll bring sweet potato crunch and some of the cranberry sauce I made last night.


Giddy-up girl, we're all waiting for you! LOL!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We are bringing a Honey Baked ham and some pumpkin pie.
> I already sampled the pie and it is fabulous.
> Thanks for the invitation, it was looking a bit lonesome around here.


Start slicing, Pecos!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We are bringing a Honey Baked ham and some pumpkin pie.
> I already sampled the pie and it is fabulous.
> Thanks for the invitation, it was looking a bit lonesome around here.


YAY, I LOVE ham, not a big turkey fan.  And look, I found potatoes chips in the cupboard, someone must have forgot to put them out, now where are those veggies?  I saw a bowl of dip with them


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I have tears from laughing so hard!!!   You all have great imaginations.   I should have worn a Depends prior to reading this!!!  lol


ROFLMAO, Pam!

Me, too!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> I have tears from laughing so hard!!!   You all have great imaginations.   I should have worn a Depends prior to reading this!!!  lol


Here I always carry a couple of spares.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Here I always carry a couple of spares.


*I can't even pull those Depends up pass my thighs.... they are too small @Aneeda72  !!!*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *I can't even pull those Depends up pass my thighs.... they are too small @Aneeda72  !!!*


You left the tape on the top.  Take the tape off and unfold the depends more, then it will fit.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> Gee, with all of these great "sweets" being brought, just what does a Diabetic II do????
> 
> Have a nice Thanksgiving everyone!


Classic, Not sure if this will work or not, but if you go to the chest freezer in the garage, we have sugar free Ice cream made for my father in law......It's yours if you want it..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Poor, Needshave, will never be right again when this party is over!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Classic, Not sure if this will work or not, but if you go to the chest freezer in the garage, we have sugar free Ice cream made for my father in law......It's yours if you want it..


That’s so nice of you @needshave.  Wait, what else is in the freezer?  Can I look?  Oh, look, I found my favorite Baskin Robbins.  @Aunt Marg and @pamelasmithwick ICE CREAM, grab a spoon!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We are bringing a Honey Baked ham and some pumpkin pie.
> I already sampled the pie and it is fabulous.
> Thanks for the invitation, it was looking a bit lonesome around here.


Honey baked ham...WooHoo.....Hope its spiral sliced....Arthur is paying a visit for Thanksgiving.

 I'm going to sneak off a piece and take to Kitchen... I loved this stuff fried and on toast with Affegato cheese abound.. Yikes.. Pecos....this is going to work..


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *I can't even pull those Depends up pass my thighs.... they are too small @Aneeda72  !!!*


Depends....., Look in the hall closet, Left side. There are plenty and they have the ever so popular elastic waist......


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> That’s so nice of you @needshave.  Wait, what else is in the freezer?  Can I look?  Oh, look, I found my favorite Baskin Robbins.  @Aunt Marg and @pamelasmithwick ICE CREAM, grab a spoon!


Aneeda, I have never told anyone on here..But....I own an ice cream company, We manufacture our own.  GO to the upright freezer you will find pints of our own ice cream. I made sure there is butter pecan, Mint chocolate chip, vanilla bean, and chocolate silk in there. If you dont know where it is, Gaer can show you. Get whatever you want, as mochas you want. I meant to say much, I love Mocha and coffee ice cream. there some of that in there as well.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Poor, Needshave, will never be right again when this party is over!


My wife can support this, Its been a lonnnnng  time since I was right or even headed in that direction.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Taking this moment to wish all here a safe, healthy, and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Wren!  So nice of you to make it and even nicer for you to bring it and from Europe yet! Let me just cut a small piece out of that before you put it on the table. Nobody will know....


OK, I won’t tell if you don’t !


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2020)

Your choice - boiled turnips, roasted butternut squash or scalloped corn casserole.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Your choice - boiled turnips, roasted butternut squash or scalloped corn casserole.


All the above!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Taking this moment to wish all here a safe, healthy, and Happy Thanksgiving!


Woo HOoO.....There is always room for the bubbly..Thank you so much.. Additionally, there is a bottle of Woodford Reserve in the cabinet above the Oven, if needed. It's almost a full bottle. Actually, there is still some left.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Woo HOoO.....There is always room for the bubbly..Thank you so much.. Additionally, there is a bottle of Woodford Reserve in the cabinet above the Oven, if needed. It's almost a full bottle. Actually, there is still some left.


I'm there! 

I've never been much for the taste of alcohol, though hubby likes his rum, and every now and then I'll pour myself one, but I do like wine, and when it comes to bubbly, I'm in!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Aneeda, I have never told anyone on here..But....I own an ice cream company, We manufacture our own.  GO to the upright freezer you will find pints of our own ice cream. I made sure there is butter pecan, Mint chocolate chip, vanilla bean, and chocolate silk in there. If you dont know where it is, Gaer can show you. Get whatever you want, as mochas you want. I meant to say much, I love Mocha and coffee ice cream. there some of that in there as well.


Hmm, let’s see, a little of this, a bit of that, a whole lot of this, oh, yes, some of that.  I should of got a bigger bowl.  WHERE ARE THE BIG BOWLS?  Oh, never mind, I will just get seconds.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I'm there!
> 
> I've never been much for the taste of alcohol, though hubby likes his rum, and every now and then I'll pour myself one, but I do like wine, and when it comes to bubbly, I'm in!


I’ll stick to the hot chocolate


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Start slicing, Pecos!


We had it spiral sliced before we picked it up, so dig in.
Now where did that vegetable tray go?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Your choice - boiled turnips, roasted butternut squash or scalloped corn casserole.


Deb you are late, there is ice cream in the freezer, I left you some.  Wait, I’ll have some of that scalloped corn casserole.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I’ll stick to the hot chocolate


That works for me, too, Aneeda, with mini marshmallows!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, let’s see, a little of this, a bit of that, a whole lot of this, oh, yes, some of that.  I should of got a bigger bowl.  WHERE ARE THE BIG BOWLS?  Oh, never mind, I will just get seconds.


Hey, save some good vanilla for me. It works nicely with pumpkin pie, .... Assuming I have some room left.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We had it spiral sliced before we picked it up, so dig in.
> Now where did that vegetable tray go?


I knew we could count on you to take care of us, Pecos!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We had it spiral sliced before we picked it up, so dig in.
> Now where did that vegetable tray go?


I seem to have eaten most of the dip but the veggies are still there.


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Scalloped Corn Casserole, ....Hmm. I have never had that before.....But...Here I go.


I like that, Here hon, try this..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Hey, save some good vanilla for me. It works nicely with pumpkin pie, .... Assuming I have some room left.


Oh, hmm, ok, let me spoon some of it back into the container.  It’s ok, I didnt touch it yet, well, I didn’t touch it much, well, hmm, try the mocha.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 135570


Call Deb, to make more!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> View attachment 135570


Is there a message in they way these rolls are laid out, or is it time to put the Woodford away. Where is Gaer? Anyone seen Gaer or Holly?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Is there a message in they way these rolls are laid out, or is it time to put the Woodford away. Where is Gaer? Anyone seen Gaer or Holly?


Just keep drinking, it’s ok.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Just keep drinking, it’s ok.


Thanks....I really needed to hear that from someone.....I'm starting to get that look over the top of her glasses from the wife.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> Your choice - boiled turnips, roasted butternut squash or scalloped corn casserole.


I think that I will  have some more of that casserole,  ...... right after I loosen my belt.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 26, 2020)

The "bubbly" sounds nice, be we are much more of the Bud Light, Eggnog/Rum, Margarita and Bloody Mary type. At our Cowboy Wedding Reception, it was (at that time) Coors Light and shots of tequila. Oh, that was one wild Reception!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Just popped back in to bring some beverages for everyone, except Aunt Marge for she's a tea totler


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2020)

I broughts my own burp..


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Just popped back in to bring some beverages for everyone, except Aunt Marge for she's a tea totler
> 
> View attachment 135572
> 
> View attachment 135573


Good choices, I thought that it might start to get thirsty around here.

By the way, how much room is left on that couch in the living room?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Good choices, I thought that it might start to get thirsty around here.
> 
> By the way, how much room is left on that couch in the living room?


Plenty of room!  I'm sitting in my chair with my feet resting on the hassock.  My doggie might get jealous, though...


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2020)

My mom used to baste the turkey with Blue Nun.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Plenty of room!  I'm sitting in my chair with my feet resting on the hassock.  My doggie might get jealous, though...


Will your doggie crawl up in my lap and snuggle a bit, ..... maybe do a little flirting with those big brown eyes?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Will your doggie crawl up in my lap and snuggle a bit, ..... maybe do a little flirting with those big brown eyes?


Yes I really think she would as she's a people lover.  She loves to snuggle on the couch.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Just popped back in to bring some beverages for everyone, except Aunt Marge for she's a tea totler
> 
> View attachment 135572
> 
> View attachment 135573


A tea-totler I may be, but I'll never pass-up on a little red wine! 

Thanks for the treat, Ruthanne!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

debodun said:


> My mom used to baste the turkey with Blue Nun.


OMG, now that sounds delish!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks for having this..hadn't seen it until just now...glad you made this thread as I am feeling lonesome today.  I miss the Thanksgivings of old and the family.
> 
> View attachment 135553
> 
> ...


Ruthanne, SO glad you could make it. Its hard to feel lonely with this group. That Cheesecake will haunt me!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A tea-totler I may be, but I'll never pass-up on a little red wine!
> 
> Thanks for the treat, Ruthanne!


Aunt Marg....Hold on! I make a mean Long Island Ice Tea. I will be right back, save room for it.


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I broughts my own burp..
> 
> View attachment 135574


 Hey Ken drink one for me.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We had it spiral sliced before we picked it up, so dig in.
> Now where did that vegetable tray go?


Pamela Has it, I love vegetables, But I have looked at it twice and its either the Woodford talking or there is a turkey in there looking back at me.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

ClassicRockr said:


> The "bubbly" sounds nice, be we are much more of the Bud Light, Eggnog/Rum, Margarita and Bloody Mary type. At our Cowboy Wedding Reception, it was (at that time) Coors Light and shots of tequila. Oh, that was one wild Reception!


Don't think I have any Bud Light, But! There  is Fat Tire, Corona,  and Genesis in the refrigerator in the kitchen. Welcome to whatever you can find.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> OMG, now that sounds delish!


It does sound good, Maybe a bit painful for the nun, but sure sound good.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Plenty of room!  I'm sitting in my chair with my feet resting on the hassock.  My doggie might get jealous, though...


Hope you don’t mind, I fed your dog my turkey


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Good choices, I thought that it might start to get thirsty around here.
> 
> By the way, how much room is left on that couch in the living room?


There should be room, there are two love seats in there. If not, there is a rec room in the basement with a pool table, plenty of seating down there.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Aunt Marg....Hold on! I make a mean Long Island Ice Tea. I will be right back, save room for it.


Needshave. I remember it like yesterday... it's been 35 years since I last had a Long Island Iced Tea!

What a walk down memory lane. 

Yes please!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> There should be room, there are two love seats in there. If not, there is a rec room in the basement with a pool table, plenty of seating down there.


Well, it WAS hard to get up on the pool table, but I need a firm mattress so I put the cushions from the love seat on the pool table, found a step stool, and hosted myself up.  Oh, borrowed a pillow as well.  I am really full, and sleepy, just a short nap and I’ll be ready to eat again.  Save me some cheesecake, and, well, any ice cream left?


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

Is that more people pulling into the driveway? The way this crowd has been eating, we may need to resupply.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Needshave. I remember it like yesterday... it's been 35 years since I last had a Long Island Iced Tea!
> 
> What a walk down memory lane.
> 
> Yes please!


Well You won't be walking down any lanes for a while after this.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, it WAS hard to get up on the pool table, but I need a firm mattress so I put the cushions from the love seat on the pool table, found a step stool, and hosted myself up.  Oh, borrowed a pillow as well.  I am really full, and sleepy, just a short nap and I’ll be ready to eat again.  Save me some cheesecake, and, well, any ice cream left?


Watch out, Aneeda... 8-ball - corner pocket!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Is that more people pulling into the driveway? The way this crowd has been eating, we may need to resupply.


I'm hoping it might be Dolly and Gaer. I know Dolly had a long flight.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Watch out, Aneeda... 8-ball - corner pocket!


 Maybe not anymore, I accidentally sat on something, it might have been a ball, can’t tell if it had an 8 on it.  . I could pull down the depends and, no, no, I don’t know you that well.  Nevermind.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> There should be room, there are two love seats in there. If not, there is a rec room in the basement with a pool table, plenty of seating down there.


Hey, I thought he was talking to me!   At least it made me feel welcome here!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hope you don’t mind, I fed your dog my turkey


She is so happy for that, too!It's a holiday and she gets extras on holiday so it's quite alright!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Hey, I thought he was talking to me!   At least it made me feel welcome here!


Of course you're welcome, Ruthanne, now where's that wine you brought?!


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 26, 2020)

*Here are my rolls...

*


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Robert59 (Nov 26, 2020)

Here in Tennessee the Cracker Barrel has a 50 minute waiting time right now. Would you go into a  crowed restaurant?

https://locations.crackerbarrel.com/tn/


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Here in Tennessee the Cracker Barrel has a 50 minute waiting time right now. Would you go into a  crowed restaurant?


No, I would not.  Too many reasons not to.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 135581


Very Nice Marci!   What is that at 9:00?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Very Nice Marci!   What is that at 9:00?


It's 1:17


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> 9:00?


Far left on plate... 9-o'clock... the pie-wedge food thingy?


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Here in Tennessee the Cracker Barrel has a 50 minute waiting time right now. Would you go into a  crowed restaurant?
> 
> https://locations.crackerbarrel.com/tn/


Three tables of food, two freezers, various cabinets of food, all these great friends, more deserts than I can count...why in the world would I want to go to Barrel Crack?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

I slept till almost 12...


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I slept till almost 12...


If you slept until 12, does that mean that you're full of beans?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> We are bringing a Honey Baked ham and some pumpkin pie.
> I already sampled the pie and it is fabulous.
> Thanks for the invitation, it was looking a bit lonesome around here.


Sounds yummy.  I did not get an invitation like many others did so I did not really feel I should be here.  Glad you were here, though, as you cheered me up on a most dreery day, too.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, it WAS hard to get up on the pool table, but I need a firm mattress so I put the cushions from the love seat on the pool table, found a step stool, and hosted myself up.  Oh, borrowed a pillow as well.  I am really full, and sleepy, just a short nap and I’ll be ready to eat again.  Save me some cheesecake, and, well, any ice cream left?


There is always Ice Cream at this house. If we don't have it....I'll make it.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 26, 2020)

did someone say ice cream? *perks up*


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Sounds yummy.  I did not get an invitation like many others did so I did not really feel I should be here.  Glad you were here, though, as you cheered me up on a most dreery day, too.


My invitation was for everyone. You are certainly welcome here at any time. Grab a plate, and a chair there are some recliners in the other room 


Pecos said:


> Is that more people pulling into the driveway? The way this crowd has been eating, we may need to resupply.


The wife has another Turkey roasting, he will be joining us soon!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> did someone say ice cream? *perks up*


Yep, there is plenty here. Try the Brown Sugar Cinnamon!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)

Some snackies


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Some snackies


Hey everyone, RadishRose is here, And look what she brought!  Come in, Come in, Please join the crowd, glad your here. Lordy, That looks good.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Pamela Has it, I love vegetables, But I have looked at it twice and its either the Woodford talking or there is a turkey in there looking back at me.


Is there any Woodford left, I am ready for a shot of it over some ice. It is my favorite whiskey and I am glad you brought some.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

I propose a toast:

" To the Senior Living Forum our members and our marvelous moderators, May we continue to be blessed with the friendship and support among us."


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Here in Tennessee the Cracker Barrel has a 50 minute waiting time right now. Would you go into a  crowed restaurant?
> 
> https://locations.crackerbarrel.com/tn/


They are feeding people outside on tables because of the large groups of people.


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Is there any Woodford left, I am ready for a shot of it over some ice. It is my favorite whiskey and I am glad you brought some.


There should be, It is one that openly acknowledge hoarding during the pandemic. I need it sometime for medicinal purposes. If its not above the oven, Look below the sink, there is at least one brother there.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 26, 2020)

My cousin the doctor said you have a choice over life or death because of food. Even home family get togethers are dangerous. My local hospital is filling up with people with the virus.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2020)

Sweet potatoes with pecan streusel topping


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

I was just told there was a Hollydolly sighting..........Anyone seen her?


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Sweet potatoes with pecan streusel topping


Whooa......Look at that! You are my Hero!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 26, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Sweet potatoes with pecan streusel topping


Oh my, and right on time. 
Is it still warm or do I need to stick it in the microwave for a few seconds?


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 26, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Oh my, and right on time.
> Is it still warm or do I need to stick it in the microwave for a few seconds?


I would love it but now I can't eat it because BG would go up too 500 or more.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> My invitation was for everyone. You are certainly welcome here at any time. Grab a plate, and a chair there are some recliners in the other room
> 
> The wife has another Turkey roasting, he will be joining us soon!


I am done with the pool table for anyone who want to lay down.  Where‘s the bathroom room?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I would love it but now I can't eat it because BG would go up too 500 or more.


Not taking my blood sugar today, I hid my monitor, I’ll remember where I put it tomorrow when the sugar high leaves.


----------



## AnnieA (Nov 26, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I would love it but now I can't eat it because BG would go up too 500 or more.



You could modify the streusel topping and use sugar substitute for the sweet potato filling. Use oat flour instead of regular for the streusel, a little brown sugar substitute, keep the pecans.  Sweet potatoes are on the American Diabetes Association's superfoods for diabetics list and the nuts are nutritious as well.

https://food.ndtv.com/food-drinks/d...-sweet-potatoes-to-manage-blood-sugar-1917288


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am done with the pool table for anyone who want to lay down.  Where‘s the bathroom room?


There is one on every floor. At the far end of the pool table


Aneeda72 said:


> I am done with the pool table for anyone who want to lay down.  Where‘s the bathroom room?


GO, down to the other end of the pool room and around the corner, you will find our art work on the doors to the RR, pretty much self explanatory.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 26, 2020)

A friend of my grandmothers ate a whole pecan pie and died because she went into coma. She was 80 and Diabetic type two. My grandmother that also has type two diabetes said people will dig their own grave with there teeth.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Some snackies


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Sweet marinade carrot, onion, and pepper salad.
> 
> P.S. Needshave. Thank you for the invitation!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

CinnamonSugar said:


> View attachment 135543
> I brought roasted sweet potatoes with honey and cinnamon.  Y’all enjoy... happy Thanksgiving ...   and no dishes to wash with a virtual feast


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Traditional Polish Cabbage Rolls.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> Gobble Gobble from Texas!!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Traditional Polish Cabbage Rolls.


*I have never made these, @Aunt Marg .   One of my aunts would make something very similar to the Polish Cabbage Rolls... except with a Tex-Mex flair to them.  They were delish and I'm sure your rolls are heavenly.  *


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You left the tape on the top.  Take the tape off and unfold the depends more, then it will fit.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> That’s so nice of you @needshave.  Wait, what else is in the freezer?  Can I look?  Oh, look, I found my favorite Baskin Robbins.  @Aunt Marg and @pamelasmithwick ICE CREAM, grab a spoon!


I brought the biggest spoon I could find, @Aneeda72


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)

Thank you for the fun, @needshave ; many of us needed a lift due to the pandemic.   I have laughed so much reading all of the replies.  What a great group of people we have.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *I have never made these, @Aunt Marg .   One of my aunts would make something very similar to the Polish Cabbage Rolls... except with a Tex-Mex flair to them.  They were delish and I'm sure your rolls are heavenly.  *


Pam, there is nothing like traditional Polish cabbage rolls. OMG, so delish!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> Thank you for the fun, @needshave ; many of us needed a lift due to the pandemic.   I have laughed so much reading all of the replies.  What a great group of people we have.View attachment 135645


Pamela, It was my honor. I hope you and others enjoyed our short time together. Its a good bunch of people! I was hoping for a lot of participation, I think most enjoyed theirselves. I Have one person Missing In action, That is our young Gaer. Not sure what happen to her, So I'm going to post an APB for Gaer.

Thanks for your kind words Pamela, I hope to do the same on Christmas Day/Christmas Dinner, so I hope you can join us.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 26, 2020)

needshave said:


> Pamela, It was my honor. I hope you and others enjoyed our short time together. Its a good bunch of people! I was hoping for a lot of participation, I think most enjoyed theirselves. I Have one person Missing In action, That is our young Gaer. Not sure what happen to her, So I'm going to post an APB for Gaer.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words Pamela, I hope to do the same on Christmas Day/Christmas Dinner, so I hope you can join us.


Had a ball, Needshave! 

It was a party like no other, and for a while this morning I was having a difficult time focusing on newly posted entries, because tears were streaming down my cheeks I was laughing so hard! 

Thank you from me, too, for starting this fun-filled thread topic!


----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Had a ball, Needshave!
> 
> It was a party like no other, and for a while this morning I was having a difficult time focusing on newly posted entries, because tears were streaming down my cheeks I was laughing so hard!
> 
> Thank you from me, too, for starting this fun-filled thread topic!


Marg, It was my pleasure and I enjoyed it as well, but especially happy that you enjoyed your day with us. A lot of very nice people on this site and many joined us.

I hope to do something very similar for Christmas and I hope you will join us.I have a few secrets planned for our Christmas gathering so please stay tuned. I appreciate your comments and kind words.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## needshave (Nov 26, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 135681


What great timing you have!.......AS I just finished a piece of my Wife's peanut butter pie!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 27, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> It was a party like no other


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2020)

I’ve got a big bowl of oyster stuffing....oh so good.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 27, 2020)

Let me add my thanks as well, it was a wonderful party, I ate far too much ice cream, sorry about the broken chair, but, really, your chairs should be strong enough to support, your, hmm, portly guests.  Don’t worry, I am not suing you and the paramedics were wonderful.  I only broke my pride.

You should hire professional cleaners for the bathrooms.  Just saying.


----------



## needshave (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks All, I'm glad you had a good time. I'm going to have it in a bigger place next time ( Christmas). But thanks so much for your kind words. I will be making ice cream shortly to restock, so we will be prepared.

Additionally, I'm still looking for our Gaer. I have looked everywhere for her, no luck. If you have a siting, please let me know!!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 27, 2020)

Fabulous that you all got together to party.  Good group here.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 27, 2020)

needshave said:


> Marg, It was my pleasure and I enjoyed it as well, but especially happy that you enjoyed your day with us. A lot of very nice people on this site and many joined us.
> 
> I hope to do something very similar for Christmas and I hope you will join us.I have a few secrets planned for our Christmas gathering so please stay tuned. I appreciate your comments and kind words.


I'll be counting the days in anticipation of your planned Christmas bash, Needshave. 

If it's even half the fun that this party was, we'll have a ball!


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 27, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 135737


Hey Pam has the hubby finally settled in to retirement?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks @needshave !


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2020)

That was an awesome Thanksgiving dinner (burp) .. oh my, pardon me!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 27, 2020)

Pinky said:


> That was an awesome Thanksgiving dinner (burp) .. oh my, pardon me!


It sure was, and it beat anything on TV by a lot shot.
It rained for a good portion of the day and that dinner was a lot of fun.

I did observe that a number (almost all) of you ladies got pretty wild.
It makes a person wonder what that party would have been like 40 years ago.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 27, 2020)

Pecos said:


> It sure was, and it beat anything on TV by a lot shot.
> It rained for a good portion of the day and that dinner was a lot of fun.
> 
> I did observe that a number (almost all) of you ladies got pretty wild.
> It makes a person wonder what that party would have been like 40 years ago.


You just a few us ladies got wild this time, Pecos.

Just you wait until the Christmas whoop-up! ROFLMAO!

I'm already getting ready for it!


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 27, 2020)

FastTrax said:


> Hey Pam has the hubby finally settled in to retirement?


Yes, he has and is loving every minute.  He enjoys watching TV and going for walks.  He is finally relaxed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 27, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Some snackies


Everything looks so fresh and appetizing @RadishRose


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 27, 2020)

<----- Crawls in with some Tums and Alka-Seltzers for those needing an antacid to relieve heartburn.   lol


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 27, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> <----- Crawls in with some Tums and Alka-Seltzers for those needing an antacid to relieve heartburn.   lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 135858View attachment 135859


Bless you!


----------

